# Is IBS Hereditary?



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a mother and sister that suffer with IBS including myself. I know my doctors and have read that IBS is a "functional" disorder that has more to do with your diet, exercise, lifestyle, stress levels, surroundings, etc. I don't disagree totally with this because I know for me when the stress levels have been high that I've had my worst episodes. Just wondering what people's thoughts were with regard to this being hereditary? My mother is diabetic and really hasn't taken good care of herself but has suffered with IBS as long as I can remember. She's not the most healthy (physically or emotionally) which would lead you to believe that this is functional but why have her children dealt with this? Our middle child also dealt with this for a while when she was ages 8-11 or so. Did she get it from me? I think my eating habits have improved greatly over time and I've learned to manage stress better esp. raising a busy family, ever changing economic conditions affecting all of our livelihoods and maintaining a health spiritual life. Basically, I think I've managed the "functional" aspects. Up until a few months ago when I started taking glutathione, why then have I dealt with the evils of this disorder? Curious if others have family members that deal with it... http://tinurl.mobi/xicgkrg


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When they have done twin studies they find some part of who gets IBS is genetic and some hereditary.Kinda like heart disease and diabetes and a lot of other chronic illnesses (functional or not).IBS isn't caused by stress or lifestyle. For most people the environmental stessor seems to be a GI infection (virus aka stomach flu, or food poisoning).Things like diet, physical stress ( getting enough sleep and exercise) make all illnesses worse when they are bad and changing them can make any illness better. This isn't unique to IBS, but you find more emphasis on lifestyle when there aren't as many medications. Although some illnesses we tend to medicate away often respond well to lifestyle changes, it is easier to get patients to take a pill then revamp their whole life.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

My granny, my father and my aunt all have IBS or IBD. So....I don't know...for me it does seem to run in the family. How lucky huh?


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

My father and my mother have IBS I think (they were not diagnosed, they don't want to go to doctors). My father always had a problem with stomach (as far I can remember myself) and mother I think lately also became IBS person. But I think I'm in worst situation


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I do not think IBS runs in families.My Parents,sister and brother were healthy unfortunately my IBS is severe and i also suffer from Chronic Fatigue Syndrome.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

I do believe that it does run in families too. I have a sister with colitis, a nephew with ulcerative colitis, a niece with IBS, and my mother also had IBS.


----------

